

"Zeeik it" to collect all YouTube videos at once on the Web, even on Twitter.  - hotdrink

Today, Zeeik released its redesigned website with its new feature, &quot;Zeeik It&quot;, the ultimate YouTube Finder(Collector).<p>You can collect all YouTube videos linked to tweets in seconds. Check out this 90-second demo video. 
(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=JnVL-wF65g8)<p>--------------------------------------------
About Zeeik<p>Zeeik is the world’s first online video collection platform for collaboration.<p>It allows people to collaborate in order to find, collect, and organize YouTube videos on any topic.<p>Zeeik is a division of ComPePrice, LLC, founded in 2007 in PA, USA. The company moved its headquarters from Pittsburgh, PA to Palo Alto, CA in 2009.<p>Its mission is to make the Web a better place to watch information and entertainment videos.<p>Zeeik was developed based on its patented concept of organizing videos by hierarchically structured topics.
======
hotdrink
The Ultimate YouTube Clip Finder, Collector and Trimmer: Zeeik It
[http://www.robingood.com/the_ultimate_youtube_clip_find-3397...](http://www.robingood.com/the_ultimate_youtube_clip_find-339752139.html)

